# Weird weed



## Papa Smurf (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, i just got some **** from my dealer
it kinda looked like catnip
but there were stems and seeds
my dealer said that the bud from it is really soft so it breaks up like that
i smoked it and im extremly weird feeling
any ideas?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep..do like most of us have,,,Grow yur Own.  To much nasty **** out there,,and its saver to grow then to buy.:hubba:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 25, 2009)

i want to grow really bad.
i just have no way to grow it:[


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2009)

Papa Smurf said:
			
		

> i want to grow really bad.
> i just have no way to grow it:[


 
Grow a Lowryder.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 25, 2009)

Papa Smurf said:
			
		

> ok, i just got some **** from my dealer
> it kinda looked like catnip
> but there were stems and seeds
> my dealer said that the bud from it is really soft so it breaks up like that
> ...


 
Sounds like you may have had too many male DP WW fan leaves.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 25, 2009)

im planning on trying somtime soon,
the **** has made me feel very high
the smell is very strong and different, im in a entire other world
anyone have ideas what this **** is?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2009)

> it kinda looked like catnip


 

Why would you buy something that looks like Catnip?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of garbage laced with PCP to me.


----------



## GMT (Mar 26, 2009)

All broken up still has stems and seeds could be 1 of a few things.

Your "dealer" did you a favour and ran it through a grinder for ya removing as many trichs as possible with a screen grinder.

It's brickweed thats been compressed for shipping crumbled when the block was pulled apart.

You bought legal high.

If in doubt then dont smoke it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

> my dealer said that the bud from it is really soft so it breaks up like that
> i smoked it and im extremly weird feeling
> any ideas


 

Yes,,,you need to go kick the **** outta yur so called Dealer,,,:hitchair: then you need to Kick your own *** for buying something that you said yourself looks like Catnip.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Sounds like a bunch of garbage laced with PCP to me.


so its the good stuff then?!

yea sounds like you may have gotten burned there,
but i dont think anyone who has bought weed off dealers havent been burnt in the past!
yea get a pack of lowryder seeds, seed to weed in 60days and they grow up to 12" perfect for hiding!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds to me like you bought catnip.
haha just like you said.
if it looks like catnip then it probably is.
hope that high doesnt mess with you too much lol

:ciao:


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2009)

As you said "looks like catnip"

Apperntly you just smoked natnip......Now lets discuss those fur balls you been leaving all over the house.....


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 27, 2009)

well my cats love the stuff, so it can't be all that bad right.  lol

I tell ya what though, some of the catnip in the pet store looks better than some of the garbage dealers are trying to push!


----------

